# MKtheater(My Killer theater)



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

Hey guys,
I have been around but just wanted to update my gear. I have been through many speakers, amps, processors, etc... so if anyone wants to get my OPINION just give me a shout out. I currently own this setup:

BFM DR-200's for LCR
BFM wedge 6's for 4 surrounds
4 CHT SS18.2's for subs
Seymour AV centerstage XD 137 inch AT screen
Pioneer Elite(JVC R2 clone) projector
Pioneer elite SC-37 AVR
FP10000Q clone sub amp(4 channel)
PS3
X-box 360
7 seats
Lots and lots of wall treatments and bass traps(all DIY)

I use 8 20 amp circuits and 10 gauge wiring internally. I use 10 gauge BJC and 12 gauge monoprice cable but my favorite is Axiom bulk 12 gauge because it is very easy to bend since it is very soft. Again, please ask away.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice setup!

Love the number of circuits too  More than a couple.

Are the FP10000Q clones still working well?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I've seen and read about your system on AVS in the past  It definitely seems to meet the criteria of a killer system...and your comment about the axiom wire makes me want to check it out in the future, since stiff cables are super annoying.


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, the clone is working great as I don't even push them with my subs. Having multiples is key!

That Axiom wire is super soft and lots of thread. It is very easy to bend and configure for any plugs or connectors. The Blue Jeans 10 gauge always makes my fingers bleed when working with it. The monoprice is a bit softer than the Blue jeans cable. I just like the Axiom although expensive. It is just black and small enough to run behind small moldings yet very thick! Of course the Blue jeans cable is rated for in wall use. Once you use that soft wire you don't want to go back.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Word. I don't think I'll buy any of the axiom cable even though the way you are describing it makes me really want to...the monoprice cable is much more attractive to my wallet


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

Good enough and bends.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with Jim on the number circuits, you can't have enough for your gear.:T


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

bambino said:


> I'm with Jim on the number circuits, you can't have enough for your gear.:T


True and my sub amp uses one alone.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet setup. Looks like you took the time to setup your power requirements very well. How are you liking the sc-37? Pics would really make this thread sweeter.


----------



## mktheater (May 1, 2007)

I don't think pics are allowed in this part of the thread. I posted some pics at the Chase hometheater thread under my CHT impressions. I did not take a pic of the rack yet. I have had much more impressive rack pics and speakers but this one is the cheapest and sounds one of the best!


----------

